# Well i finally found an ice fishing game



## da fish hunter

I was surfing the web and i found this game i downloaded it and i love it.. dont kno if any ones has seen it before but its pretty addicting lol 

http://www.kalassa.net/propilkki2/index.php?id=1&eng=1

or heres some more about it 

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=70576.0


----------



## muddman55

thanks for the link dont have time to check it out now but will let ya know how i like it later. always looking for a good fishin game thanks Don


----------



## steve1983

i just played it for like and hour!! it is really fun


----------



## JasonCarp

Boy, 
I hope you didn't pay for that download, if so check out my web based game downloads, they are only $9.95 each.

www.watchingpaintdry.com
www.bellybuttonlintaccumulatorsimulator.com

Just kidding, i'll check it out and let you know what I think.

Jason


----------



## 2SloSHO

Ha not a bad little game, def something to do. I only caught 2 fish both were Grayling.


----------



## Dking(MI)

that is awesome. 
It really is like real life, I caught one perch and heard myself sneezing and hacking. 
When do my fillets come in the mail?


----------



## 2SloSHO

Dking(MI) said:


> that is awesome.
> It really is like real life, I caught one perch and heard myself sneezing and hacking.
> When do my fillets come in the mail?


I was rockin out on that little tournament thing you can do. I don't know the measurements though my largest perch was 416G whatever that is in lbs? It was a monster compared to the others i was getting, thought for sure it was going to break the line.


----------



## deputy865

I had a lot of fun playing. I won 2nd in a tourny. Was catching a bunch of fish.

Shane


----------



## initforfun

What am I doin wrong? Downloaded but can't open?


----------



## RyGuy525

I'm having the same problem...


----------



## fishjunky

Download Winzip.


----------



## sarge300

Winzip wont help, its a .rar file. You need winrar to unzip it. You can get a free 40 day trial of it on download.com http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-2250_4-10007677.html


----------



## Southend517

nice


----------



## HunterHawk

and dats why they call him da fish hunter... ya?


i will be checking this game out as soon as i get on a computer that works better than this POS


----------



## Dking(MI)

Ok now I KNOW its the real deal.
I had some moron walk over 5 ft. from me and start fishing!:lol:
Still wondering where I can pick up my fillets from the fish I caught.


----------



## 2SloSHO

Dking(MI) said:


> Ok now I KNOW its the real deal.
> I had some moron walk over 5 ft. from me and start fishing!:lol:


They all seem to do that LOL I noticed they come over when I start catching fish. When its time to head back to the start area there will be 30 holes all around me  Cant wait for the full version when that comes out. I hear there will be 30-50 lakes all fish species, and you can even fall in the thin ice areas!


----------



## ih772

It needs a portable shanty option, that way people won't see you catching fish and fish on top of you.


----------



## 2SloSHO

Anybody know how we can fish online? I see it says network game but IDK how that works or whatnot? We should get a game going sometime.


----------



## icefishin nutz

The sound effects are hilarious, sounds just like my husband when we are fishin:lol:


----------



## stickem

is it in english?


----------



## mkroulik

If someone can get me the file I can post it somewhere for others to download.

Mike


----------



## sarge300

Its on that page i listed above, just scroll to bottom of page you will see a download button.


----------



## mkroulik

First off, They need an ice fishing game for the Wii. Pole sold seperately. They'd make a fortune.

second. Where the hell is my vexilar. I don't know how to fish without it.

Anyone else got any ice fishing games?

Mike


----------



## buster5199

mkroulik said:


> First off, They need an ice fishing game for the Wii. Pole sold seperately. They'd make a fortune.
> 
> second. Where the hell is my vexilar. I don't know how to fish without it.
> 
> Anyone else got any ice fishing games?
> 
> Mike


Not an ice fishing game, but the Wii does have a fishing game that has the remote and nun chuk mounted into a pole that has a reel on in and everything. I saw it a month ago at bass pro shop, but haven't looked into it any further. Was only 50 buck.


----------



## bucknduck

thanks on the help regarding the "3d hal device error"
After googling the error, looks like my graphics driver might not be able to support the program.
the site appears to be back online. Also if you want to get a sneak peak of the game, you can view it here on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNhRaepxUrc


----------



## mkroulik

Has anyone searched the internet and paid to download the full version. If so, is it worth it. Were the options that are currently grayed out now available?

Mike


----------



## FishinJoe

Thank you for re-uping the game.


----------



## Fixin' to Fish

mkroulik said:


> Has anyone searched the internet and paid to download the full version. If so, is it worth it. Were the options that are currently grayed out now available?
> 
> Mike


From what I read before that site got shut down, it looks like the game is free as of right now. It is not finished yet. It looks like it is just a hobby for the creators. I remember reading that they said that if you wished to donate, they recommended that you just donate to one of your local charities instead.


----------



## neil duffey

so the sweedish and finish dudes i was fishing w/ in my "cup" where real people? if so, i fished w/ lindstrom  but not nick

whats everyones technique? fav lure, color spike? presintation? areas to fish and tips to land whoppers? i usualy only catch dinky crappy ruff, perch or roach... like not even pushing 20g... lame. i did get one 1103g rainbow in the rainbows trout only cup. i won that one.


----------



## mayday0_0

yeh i cant catch anything on the rapala's.... i only can catch with the jig and waxie.... damn game is addicting but fustrating as hell.. i need a vex!


----------



## rustyw

Looks like the site just had some issues and they moved servers, This game is still very active and they are currently working on a new beta. If you go to thier forums players are posting IPs and hosting International games.

Forum is here: http://www.kalassa.net/keskustelut/index.php?board=28.0

I say we gather a few, make a US team and challenge them to a fish off!


----------



## neil duffey

rustyw said:


> Looks like the site just had some issues and they moved servers, This game is still very active and they are currently working on a new beta. If you go to thier forums players are posting IPs and hosting International games.
> 
> Forum is here: http://www.kalassa.net/keskustelut/index.php?board=28.0
> 
> I say we gather a few, make a US team and challenge them to a fish off!


im in.


----------



## Fred Bear

awesome game!! I wish we could use all the features.


----------



## nmutroy

How do we get the game downloaded??


----------



## BFG

I can't wait until next week or so...and a thread titled...

"You guys getting these types of emails?"....shows up....RE: Russian chicks wanting to get out of Russia...

"Hi, my name is Ivana...I am 5'10 and 61kg...I have blonde hairs, no diseases, and love American Men..."

LOL


----------



## NittanyDoug

This is just like the real thing...it's cold in my office (my fingers are cold...) I'm staring blankly....not catching any fish and sure as heck not knowing what I'm supposed to be doing..... Are there instructions for this or what? I see my spring bobber get a hit but how do I set the hook or reel in? What does the "button" to the left of the maps do?


----------



## mkroulik

click and hold down on the pole, and jerk it up to set the hook. It reels it in automatically. And I have no idea what that little plus minus bar is for.

Mike


----------



## johnobub

how do I set the hook or reel in? What does the "button" to the left of the maps do?

When you have a bite, you can set the hook by lifting the rod up a little bit or just take the line out of the water. 

that button doesn't have any function yet, it's supposed to be a stamina meter but it's not working yet, maybe later on, according to the instructions.


----------



## NittanyDoug

hmmm...the instructions don't open up for me.... doees it help by jigging?


----------



## johnobub

NittanyDoug said:


> hmmm...the instructions don't open up for me.... doees it help by jigging?


Seems jigging helps but if there's no fish there you waste your time. Try moving around more, and watch the other fishermen, where they go, etc. 
They seem to know the best spots to fish.

check on here http://www.kalassa.net/propilkki2/index.php?id=2&eng=1

and here's the release notes, the instructions... 

*Release notes for Propilkki 2 beta v. 0.55*

Propilkki 2 beta version 0.55 released 16.12.2007
© Procyon Products
[email protected]
This Propilkki 2 beta-version is freeware. All feedback should be addressed to the e-mail address above or to Propilkki community in our web-page.
Team Procyon will not take any responsibility for problems which may occur when using Propilkki 2 beta, or possible troubles in computers (or in users). Everything related to using Propilkki 2 game, is at users own risk.
Using the Propilkki 2 beta in commercial business or in situations that are related to it, are absolutely forbidden. Every public activity (e.g. in part of public event, or in part of cd-rom that is delivered freely with some product), which is related to using Propilkki 2 beta as a part of it, is not allowed without permission of Procyon Products. For the present, the using of Propilkki 2 beta in a part of public event is permitted only for Virtual ice-fishing championship of Finland, which is arranged by Lesnan Naputtajat RY. 
*New in version 0.55.
*
Automatic running of network games (autohost)
Occasional host crashes fixed
Support for password in network game
Admin rights and commands
New chat-commands: wait, help, admin, mute, unmute, unban, password, spect, script
Automatic "flooding" prevention in chat
If the game crashes, debug.log (diagnostic file) is copied to game root-directory during the next time game is started. Three last logs are preserved
Chat-view can be hidden with F1-key
Graphical fixes to fishing windows (lure and bait)
Several other fixes and improvements
Special chat commands for the network game:
*Commands for the game host:*
/admin xx Sets admin-password to xx. Password is removed with: /admin off. (check corresponding command for players).
/wait n Sets the wait time between competitions (autohost).
/password xx Sets the game password to xx. Password is asked from players before entering the games. Password is removed with: /password off.
/spect [on/off] Off = Players on ice can not see the chat of spectators (waiting players). Host can still see it.
/script [file.txt] Sends or performs 10 chat-messages or commands from text-file. File must be located in "static"-folder. Commands from a file "autohost.ini" are performed automatically every time when the host is started.
/lures [on/off] Six extra lures are randomized for each competition.
*Commands for admins (and the host):*
/mute N Mutes player N out of general chat. Only private messages are allowed.
/unmute N Removes muting of player N.
/kick Lists the players and corresponding numbers.
/kick N Kicks out player N and prevents connection for 5 minutes.
/kick N X Kicks out player N and prevents connection for X minutes.
/unban Allowes again all IP-addresses banned with kick-command.
/admins Shows all players with admin rights.
*Commands for players:*
/admin Shows if the player has admin rights
/admin xx Gets admin-rights with password xx.
/names Displays player names and corresponding IDs (used in private messages)
/N message Sends a private message to player N
/ver Displays the game version of the host
/help Shows the list of available commands
*Note! All the chat commands and reponses are in English. Selected game language has no effect on them.*

*Forthcoming releases:*
The next release of Propilkki 2 will be 0.6 beta. It will consentrate on improving the network game according to user feedback. The most probable time of release is at spring 2008. Final version of Propilkki 2 will not be released in the near future. Lots of features need to be completed before the final version is finished.


*New in version 0.5.
*
Network game
Four new lakes (Jormuanlahti, Pohjalampi, Särkijärvi, Siikakoski)
Practice mode
Changes to fish behaviour
Competition type can be selected also for a single player game
Human players are visible on the map in a network game
Fixes related to ALT+TAB
Serveral fixes related to sound
Two players cannot fish from the same hole anymore
Drilling with right mouse button
11) Minor bug fixes 
*New in version 0.4
*
Short Cup with three difficulty level settings + possibility to win new lures as awards
Support for special game types (in cup)
Two new lakes (Niemisjarvet, Linlonlahti)
Four new fish species (dace, ide, rudd, brook trout)
Support for multiple starting places on single lake
Possibility to disable snowing effect in fishing-window
Settings available from pause-menu (during game)
Game priority can be set between 1 and 3. 1 is high (default), 3 is low. If other applications encounter problems while Pilkki2 is running (firewall, antivirus), try to reduce priority. Setting can be changed from settings file: static\settings.dat.
Minor bug fixes
*New in version 0.31*
1) Zander invisibility bug fixed
2) User forced display refresh rate setting added (static\settings.dat)
*New in version 0.3.*
1) Start signal bug fixed
2) Snowing effect
3) Changes in weather
4) Enhanced shadow & Gauss data handling. Enables ~80% faster loading of lakes.
5) Fish eating behaviour reconstructed.
6) Improved fish behaviour. Fishes reacts more strictly for depth curves, more realistic fish shoals individual numbers and their flux in different situations. 
7) Freeing of fish takes some time and indicater for that operation.
8) Four new species: grayling, smelt, zander and arctic charr.
9) English language supported.
10) Big ones can cut the line.
11) Volume tuning available in the settings menu.
12) Two new lakes.
13) New graphical objects available (hut, willows, snow covered trees etc..)
14) Fine-tuning of sounds and added new speech samples. 
15) Usage of only supported monitor refresh-rates (Samsung flat-screen problem).
16) Default player name saving.
17) "SQRT-domain error" popup -fix.
*New in version 0.2.*
1) Musics added
2) New sound effects added
3) Record tables
4) Map-feature
5) Fish eating behaviour updated to more realistic
6) 3 new lures
7) Support for graphics adaptors, which are not supporting 640x480 resolution.
8) Bug causing some crashes, induced by assembler, is now fixed
9) Lots of minor fixes


*Bug-report:*
If you find some harmful bug from the game, we will really appreciate if you report it to us! These bug-reports could be sent via e-mail to [email protected].com.
Bug-report should contain the following information:

Your contact information (e-mail, name if desired, your messenger contact information or alternative google-talk contact).
Description of the used hardware (motherboard, graphics adapter, monitor-type etc).
Description of the used software (operating system, directX version, drivers etc).
Description about what happened. Error messages should be reported LITERALLY!
In which part of the game this problem occurred? What did you for causing that error?
- What dit you do before it?
Attach debug.log into your e-mail, if the error was "game crashing". Dont run the game before you have sent *debug.log* -file to us. If you already started the game again, you can find the same crasheded log-file from the games root directory with name "*debug_crash1.log*". In that case, send that file to us.
Have fun with Propilkki 2!

Mikko Happo
Janne Olkkonen
Team Procyon


----------



## Los

Hi folks.

Nice trout you,ve got,teacup13


----------



## duckman#1

how do you switch back from using a jigging rap to a hook & waxie?
also, is there a way to actually jig the rap up and down?


----------



## FishinJoe

Left click on the lure button, right side middle. Click and hold on the reel of the rod and move your mouse up and down.


----------



## teacup13

duckman#1 said:


> how do you switch back from using a jigging rap to a hook & waxie?


reel up... click on the lure you want....it will change it for you...click the color of waxie you want... adjust the waxie to where you want it on the hook(left clicking)...reel back down.... adjust the spring bobber to the sensitivity you want(left clicking)


----------



## duckman#1

Thanks guys. I am using a laptop without a mouse so thats why I couldn't figure it out. Time to get a wireless mouse to make it easier...


----------

